# What is a 'wind-up" on MHF?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been totally amazed at comments on other threads about people 'winding up', 'being wound up' etc.

Maybe I am stupid and have not realised what a poster was trying to do.

However, I have never felt that anyone even tried to wind me up and, certainly I never wound anybody up intentionally. Ok I have an odd dig at some people but I try to assess that they are resilient enough - DTP, Ray..., Erneyboy, barryd come to mind. I have never had any adverse comeback - often a jokey response.

Maybe I do not care if somebody disagrees with what I post, which if not a question, is usually a technical/experience answer based on my experience [and qualifications]

Possibly some people are too 'sensitive' to have an open discussion, or they want to appear as 'victims'

Most of the people with whom I exchange views on MHF appear to be reasonable and mature people and I have had more help than
I can offer - well I have only had 1 MH for 3 years, so am still wet behind the ears.

I am a bit concerned that some very knowledgeable and willing Members have been somewhat alienated by some threads.

Let us all try to keep MHF on the right lines.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

When face-to-face, in the flesh so to speak, one gets visual and verbal feedback instantly so one can adjust ones attitude to suit the occasion.

That don't happen on forums (& TXTs) so there is bound to be some misundertanding.

Personally, I never deliberately set out to insult/upset anybody on here.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you sure nobody has really wound you up?

joe


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think some people are overly sensitive but maybe, before anyone says anything, I'm insensitive!

However what I don't really understand is why people allow themselves to be wound up. In a number of "real world" environments it might be difficult to walk out of the room or put your fingers in your ears but what could be easier in an online forum?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe I've been lucky, haven't seen anything too out of place over the past few weeks, just the usual ribbing amongst mainly friends. 

The only one that started to go a bit 'funny' was the Gay Marriage thread, and I got out of that one around 400 posts or so.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I have had some windups

But fortunately from people I trust

but then again they are maybe fuming that I didn't really believe they were trying to wind me up

I have been wound up so many times in my life

and now I don,t have the energy or the inclination

but I love a good debate

and sometimes I wind up people 8O 8O

Don't really mean to, but if that's what it takes :evil: :evil:

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

joedenise said:


> Are you sure nobody has really wound you up?
> 
> joe


Joe

If they did (doubtful) it went over my head or I shrugged it off.

Was I wrong?

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Trouble is, some people are like a clock.

Overwind them too much and their spring snaps. :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you really sure no one has wound you up

joe


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The spring hasn't yet snapped

but I am really hopeful

as I get older the time is limited

A snapped string sounds promising

we should experience everything before death :twisted: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Does seem to have been the silly season on here recently.

I don't know what people have been doing Maybe too much Eggnog!  

I like a good wind up and a joke but some of the stuff lately hasn't been very nice.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have to say, we've had a few really contentious threads recently with some very hardliner contributors and mostly, everyone has kept their cool and kept the debate going without fisticuffs.

And no mods.

Personally, I've really gained from hearing the unabridged views of people who's views are a million miles from mine.

Long may it continue.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Does seem to have been the silly season on here recently.
> 
> I don't know what people have been doing Maybe too much Eggnog!
> 
> I like a good wind up and a joke but some of the stuff lately hasn't been very nice.


Barry, I would take you much more seriously if you took that stupid hat off. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I get wound up at the tiniest of criticism. Also, very upset when people do not agree with my views even when my views may well be wrong.

But I cope with it by taking a valium and if that does not work I phone the Samaritans. I have an account with them

I don't want to distress anyone and make them feel guilty but if you do disagree with my views I think I may be capable of self harm. There is a tipping point when I believe I am quite capable of giving myself a sound thrashing.

So I would be grateful if in future, you all agree with my opinions.

Thank you for treating me gently.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

My mates in diving always say, don't mix Ray up with some that gives a ****...

I am very laid back, in fact if I was any more laid back I would fall over, I find I can diffuse most situations with humour and I am self deprecating which disarms anybody who wants to have a go as I already have done it for them..

That confuses them and puts them on the back foot while I go for the knock out.. Rope a dope.....:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I treat everyone the same as I expect to be treat myself.
As a polite kindly gentleman who if in the unfortunate position of having to use public transport, would give my seat up to any elderly pregnant lady.
I have no intent to wind up, insult or cause offence to anyone. Any member who has suffered any of the above do not really know me. 

As for Pusser well he really needs a kick up the proverbial at times. His eloquency does anoy me at times. :wink: 

Merry Christmas to all my readers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just to be cheeky I know where you could put Barrys hat 747. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I get wound up at the tiniest of criticism. Also, very upset when people do not agree with my views even when my views may well be wrong.
> 
> But I cope with it by taking a valium and if that does not work I phone the Samaritans. I have an account with them
> 
> ...


I will treat you gentle you little tinker you Prrrrrrr ---oh you mean angrily wound up not sexual


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

cabby said:


> Just to be cheeky I know where you could put Barrys hat 747. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


No thats for his bike :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have inside information that subs are to be raised to £25 from 1 Jan 2013.
New server is expensive.

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I treat everyone the same as I expect to be treat myself.
> As a polite kindly gentleman who if in the unfortunate position of having to use public transport, would give my seat up to any elderly pregnant lady.
> I have no intent to wind up, insult or cause offence to anyone. Any member who has suffered any of the above do not really know me.
> 
> ...


Dave, you've gone too far - poor Pusser - expect him to empty his marine toilet any time now! ie, dump on you.

Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year.
Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aha! so that's why Nuke reduced the fees for November :idea: 

or is it just a


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Colin ,no doubt the dear man will befall an accident with the loo miles before he gets up here.
dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

T_hat confuses them and puts them on the back foot while I go for the knock out.. Rope a dope..... 

hmmm, so we will continue in the new year????

You rope a dope!!

You're cute

but not that cute :twisted: :twisted:

aldra :wink: :wink: _


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Bored :roll: 

Just as one 'what's up with everybody on here thread' begins to disappear from the front page another one starts with all the same posters.

Think I'm going to hibernate until spring  

Jed


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I know that this thread is aimed at me. WELL I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU THE SATISFACTION THIS TIME OK! !!!!!!!!!

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jedi

sounds about time you should hibernate

sweet dreams

Do you not have to be awake for Christmas?

I do, family commitments otherwise its very tempting to just sleep

only because I'm tired :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_I know that this thread is aimed at me. WELL I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU THE SATISFACTION THIS TIME OK! !!!!!!!!! _

what a spoilsport Dick

you have just ruined the purpose of this thread

go on, its Christmas, just a leeetle satisfaction

aldra
:lol: :lol:


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

jedi said:


> Bored :roll:
> 
> Think I'm going to hibernate until spring
> 
> Jed


Or go away somewhere in your motorhome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh well if you are that tired

Happy slumbers

But never give in to boredom

Self destructing 

Aldra 8O


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

747 said:


> Or go away somewhere in your motorhome.


Damn! e-mail just alerted me to a reply and woke me up. Don't tell Aldra.

Now the idea of going away I like  but having to work hard at the moment to finance my 2013 adventure. Roll on March.

Good to see you're active again 747.

Jed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I kid you not. £25 of your hard earned into nukes coffers. And when he is a millionaire he will sell the site for £80,000,000
Dave p


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I kid you not. £25 of your hard earned into nukes coffers. And when he is a millionaire he will sell the site for £80,000,000
> Dave p


Is he married?

Do you think I can Civilly Ceremony him without him noticing? :lol:  :lol: :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I kid you not. £25 of your hard earned into nukes coffers. And when he is a millionaire he will sell the site for £80,000,000
> Dave p


Hi.

You might have hit the nail on the head, the other forum I frequent is a diving forum which has just been sold to Verticalscope a Canadian company who buys websites and forums like this..

The owner gave an announcement yesterday that the deal was done and the new owners are now in charge, even the mods and two other admins didn't know until an hour before the Announcement was posted as a sticky on the forum.

Hmm.

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I kid you not. £25 of your hard earned into nukes coffers. And when he is a millionaire he will sell the site for £80,000,000
> Dave p


Dave

Offer Nuke 40m now (cash - we know you have it) I am sure he will bite off your hand. Then when you sell 100% profit  :lol:

Business is sooooo easy. :lol: :lol: :lol:

And Happy Christmas


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I went to have a look for a proper motorhome windup on Google and all I could find was this

wind

then click on any image to enlarge it

cross the channel without using a ferry or the chunnel?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> I went to have a look for a proper motorhome windup on Google and all I could find was this
> 
> wind
> 
> ...


Now that is something I want!

Can you imagine the fun you could have in that. Roll up late afternoon at some crowded seaside or lakeside Aire. Everyone looking smug as there is no space left for you. Then just drive into the Sea / Lake and drop anchor a couple of hundred yards of shore, sit on the roof with a few beers and see who looks smug then!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

I thought you wanted it in order to stop rowing :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Getting onto the roof? Let me think now - oh yes, open the Hab door, swim to roof ladder ...one type of 'water ingression I suppose  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wouldn't fancy it in a force 6 with a beam sea!

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Never mind the good humour and banter this post has generated.

Many contributors are wound up when someone asks for help or advice, often a direct question and when the relevant advice or reply is given, the receiver doesn't have the grace to even acknowledge.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:
 

> Barry
> 
> I thought you wanted it in order to stop rowing :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


No it could get a bit wobbly. Wonder what size outboard it has. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on eurajohn

The truth is most of them do

And sometimes they don't in the beginning

for whatever reason

lets just keep an open mind

In my case I have to because I cant answer the ??

Some need to be eased into the site

they don't know we are OK people

but we definitely are

and there are are those out there who definitely know the answer and are more than happy TO SHARE IT

that's what I've experienced

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barry

I'm watching you, my Toy Boy

Think a small discussion with Michelle is in order 

She will put me on the right tract

Think she could do with my help

to sort you out!!

don't worry she will love me

and I will love her    

Aldra


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

This post has REALLY WOUND ME UP. DO YOU PEOPLE NOT KNOW THE WORLD IS ENDING TOMORROW AND ALL YOU CAN DO IS BE NICE TO EACH OTHER !!!!!!!!!

Only kidding...I think :? 

Happy Christmas to one and all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> barry
> 
> I'm watching you, my Toy Boy
> 
> ...


Im sure she will. Dont worry. Im not really naughty (well a bit). Im just windiing everyone up as it seems to be the trend this week.

She has gone to bed early as I got my knickers in a twist sorting out this blinking computer which died and took me 6 hours to mend having spent most of the day fixing other peoples I was ready to explode and throw it out of the window!

I need calming down! 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Barry

Im not sure I can visualise your knickers in a twist :lol: :lol: 

things could be going downhill

prob not as you remain a bit of alright

yOU CAN STILL BE MY TOYBOY


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Hey Barry
> 
> Im not sure I can visualise your knickers in a twist :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! 8)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Posting at 0235 to a Lady you 'hardly' know?

Send me five grand and Michelle will never know :lol: 

Geoff

P.S. Please do not tell Basia that I am up posting this at this time in the morning, because I do not have 5 grand to spare :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Posting at 0235 to a Lady you 'hardly' know?
> 
> ...


Yeah cos posting to a bloke at 2:45 has got to be even more dodgy! :lol:

Anyway you would have to tell Michelle if your going to blackmail me as shes the one with the cash!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> Never mind the good humour and banter this post has generated. Many contributors are wound up when someone asks for help or advice, often a direct question and when the relevant advice or reply is given, the receiver doesn't have the grace to even acknowledge.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't know where you got that picture of me from!

Forgot to mention in my original contribution, almost as bad as no response as to whether or not advice has been useful (or not) are people that reply with hearsay or blatantly incorrect information, as are those that don't bother to read the OP properly before pitching in with nonsense.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------

